# Who Made the Best FAL Mags ??



## rolin808 (Apr 22, 2012)

can anyone tell me if there is a real difference between one and the next? If so why is it better, and best place to find metric mags.
Thanks


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

There is a difference.... Inch pattern mags & metric mags. 
The metric mags don't work in Inch pattern Fal's.
Try Brownell's and Midway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

